# PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen



## Racer01014 (24. Mai 2007)

*PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen. Ich möchte dass sich mein PC ( Win XP SP2 ) automatisch nach ner festgelegten Zeit ausschaltet. Praktisch die Funktionsweise vom Blaster Wurm nachahmen, jedoch mit ner Zeit von 1er Stunde. Wenn ich ich nicht ganz täuscht ist dies doch in der Systemsteuerung irgendwo einstellbar?
Hoffe auf Hilfe

mfg
Racer01014


----------



## Ernie123 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*

In "Ausführen"  "shutdown -s -t 3600" eingeben. 
zum Abbruch    "shutdown -a"

3600 steht hier für die Wartezeit in Sekunden: 60*60s = 3600s

MfG Ernie


----------



## Nurgler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				Ernie123 am 24.05.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> In "Ausführen"  "shutdown -s -t 3600" eingeben.
> zum Abbruch    "shutdown -a"
> 
> 3600 steht hier für die Wartezeit in Sekunden: 60*60s = 3600s
> ...



Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind häng ich mich hier einfach dran.   

Kann man den PC auch herunterfahren lassen nach einer bestimmten zeit Inaktivität? 
Also in der Energieverwaltung kann man ja Standby und Ruhemodus nach ner bestimmten Zeit einstellen. Geht das auch mit nem richtigen Shutdown?


----------



## Racer01014 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				Ernie123 am 24.05.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> In "Ausführen"  "shutdown -s -t 3600" eingeben.
> zum Abbruch    "shutdown -a"
> 
> 3600 steht hier für die Wartezeit in Sekunden: 60*60s = 3600s
> ...



toll, genausowas mein ich. Nun möcht ich dies automatisieren, sodass ich des nicht immer wieder eingegen muss wenn ich den Rechner starte. Lässt sich da irgendwie was machen?


----------



## Nurgler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				Racer01014 am 24.05.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernie123 am 24.05.2007 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das müsste mit ner batch-Datei gehen. Also ne neue .txt-Datei erstellen, shutdown -s -t 3600 eintragen und die Endung in .bat ändern.

Und dann ne Autostartverknüpfung anlegen.


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*

geht das ganze auch andersrum?
also zu einer bestimmten zeit hochfahren lassen(Kaltstart)
wäre nähmlich echt cool wenn ich aus der schule komme und der pc ist schon an.


----------



## Nurgler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				The-Yardbird93 am 24.05.2007 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> geht das ganze auch andersrum?
> also zu einer bestimmten zeit hochfahren lassen(Kaltstart)
> wäre nähmlich echt cool wenn ich aus der schule komme und der pc ist schon an.



Klar geht das. Du musst nur einen Task planen (unter Systemsteuerung geplante Tasks) und dann da irgendwo die Option, "reaktivern des Computers zum Ausführen zulassen" oder so ähnlich aktivieren. Damit kannst du dann auch gleich schon mal die Mail abrufen und den Browser starten.   

Das geht zumindest aus dem Ruhezustand. Ob der auch richtig hoch fährt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## shimmyrot (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				The-Yardbird93 am 24.05.2007 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> geht das ganze auch andersrum?
> also zu einer bestimmten zeit hochfahren lassen(Kaltstart)
> wäre nähmlich echt cool wenn ich aus der schule komme und der pc ist schon an.


Pc starten lassen ist schon ein wenig schwieriger, die Software kann ja nicht auf einem ausgeschalteten Rechner laufen. 
Das geht nur übers Netzwerk mit einer Netzwerkkarte die eine Wake-on-Lan Funktion hat.

Ich benutz immer Shutdown4u das kann automatisch mit Windows starten, sowie automatisierte Aktionen die wöchentlich/täglich um die gleiche Uhrzeit gestartet werden.


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*

hmm,habe ich bei den tasks nicht gefunden,aber ich bin der meinung mal irgendwo  gelesen zu haben das man das im bios einstellen kann.Könnte das überhaupt gehen?


----------



## Nurgler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				The-Yardbird93 am 24.05.2007 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm,habe ich bei den tasks nicht gefunden,aber ich bin der meinung mal irgendwo  gelesen zu haben das man das im bios einstellen kann.Könnte das überhaupt gehen?



Das könnte auf jeden Fall gehen. Ein heruntergefahrener PC ist nämlich nie wirklich aus. Er verbraucht immer noch Energie und lässt sich also im Prinzip auch wieder hochfahren.
Es sei denn du schaltest ihn mit der Steckerleite oder so aus. Aber das ist ja klar.

_Edit: Am Ende des Assistenten zum erstellen eines geplanten Tasks (oder so) den Haken bei "ereiterte Optionen öffen" oder so ähnlich setzen und dann in die Registerkarte Einstellungen gehen. Da ist die Option ganz unten._


----------



## TheNightShadow (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				The-Yardbird93 am 24.05.2007 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm,habe ich bei den tasks nicht gefunden,aber ich bin der meinung mal irgendwo  gelesen zu haben das man das im bios einstellen kann.Könnte das überhaupt gehen?


Ja mein altes Mobo (Asus A7N8X) hatte so eine funktion im bios. Hab es aber nie benutzt.


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*

ok danke werde das dann mal morgen ausprobieren.


----------



## SaPass (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				Ernie123 am 24.05.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> In "Ausführen"  "shutdown -s -t 3600" eingeben.
> zum Abbruch    "shutdown -a"
> 
> 3600 steht hier für die Wartezeit in Sekunden: 60*60s = 3600s
> ...



Erklär mir mal was das -s -t bedeutet. 3600 ist schon klar


----------



## Nurgler (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				SaPass am 24.05.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernie123 am 24.05.2007 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind Parameter zum Befehl shutdown. gib mal shutdown -? ein. Dann werden alle Parameter mit Erklärung aufgelistst.


----------



## SaPass (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				Nurgler am 25.05.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> SaPass am 24.05.2007 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk danke


----------



## PreasT (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*



			
				Nurgler am 24.05.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> The-Yardbird93 am 24.05.2007 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das geht auch viel einfacher ... 
Im BIOS kannst du unter "energie Management" eine bestimmte uhrzeit, wochentag usw. usf. einstellen, bei der dein PC sich automatsich starten soll ... ist überhaupt kein Problem ... nur blöd, wenn man vergisst das ganze irgendwann wieder raus zu haun ...


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: PC zeitverzögert ausschalten lassen*

danke,danke habe es schon im bios gefunden heißt,irgendwie was mit alarm....

ist echt witzigl,wenn ich aus der schule komme und der pc ist schon an


----------

